# What color is your Chevy Diesel?



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

2015 Black Granite CTD


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Nail polish red 2014.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Rainforest Green Metallic. I think it should have been made the signature color for the Diesel since it was added to the Cruze lineup the same year the Diesel was (already in use prior to 2014 in the Corvette and Chevy pickups), and since green is the color commonly associated with Diesel labeling anyway.

Would have loved to get the ultra-rare Autumn Orange Metallic, but it was discontinued after 2013. We tried to locate, and even order, an Atlantis Blue Metallic with the Cocoa/Light Neutral interior, but ran into a situation where pulling the trigger on the buy was urgent and ended up with the RFG.


----------



## highmarker (Jul 27, 2015)

revjpeterson said:


> Rainforest Green Metallic. I think it should have been made the signature color for the Diesel since it was added to the Cruze lineup the same year the Diesel was (already in use prior to 2014 in the Corvette and Chevy pickups), and since green is the color commonly associated with Diesel labeling anyway.


Yes the diesel labeling at the pump is typically green, but diesel fuel is actually blue (Off-road diesel is red).

My CTD is charcoal in color.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

highmarker said:


> Yes the diesel labeling at the pump is typically green, but diesel fuel is actually blue (Off-road diesel is red).
> 
> My CTD is charcoal in color.


There really is no uniform color for un-dyed Diesel. It depends on a lot of factors. I've gotten Diesel that is anything from clear or pale yellow to amber to green to blue. I've got a good bit of red Diesel sitting around in my garage for my heater, but putting that in the Cruze is a big no-no.


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Hers, Crystal Red.
Mine, Champagne Silver


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Rain forest green


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

white

it was on the lot


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

GXH (Blue Ray Metallic)


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Silver, but only because it was my only choice. i drove 2 hours to see it right after they were released in limited areas. I do like the silver, though.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

Tungsten Metallic.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

Siren Red Tintcoat


----------



## ethana912 (Feb 24, 2016)

Rainforest Green. Never liked green until this car.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

2014 Crystal Red Tintcoat with the jet black interior


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Nitrate Silver, I bought it without having seen it first and found out what colour and model it was when I picked it up. It is a CDX, which closely matches your LTZ. I did know the price though and sat in a petrol model to make sure there was enough room. I would not have chosen this colour, but now I am glad I got it as it looks fairly clean, even when dirty.


----------



## hernan l. (Nov 27, 2015)

White.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

I believe mine is one of the rarer colors, Atlantis Blue Metallic. I've never seen another Cruze in this color. I wasn't a huge fan at first (car was a great deal couldn't care less about the color) but now I really like it, especially freshly waxed it shines so bright. Black leather interior.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Black.


----------



## smkn600ctd (Dec 16, 2013)

Blue Ray Metallic


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

Is there really a dark purple color?

I love the super dark purple color that is black in low light on the Infiniti FX37 (well I guess its called the QX70 now)


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Black Granite master race reporting in.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

Rain forest green, love it!


----------



## gunner6165 (Dec 28, 2014)

Atlantis Blue Metallic


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Blue Ray Metallic, Its actually purplish under the sun.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Black Granite Metallic. 

My wife wanted that color, it looks great. When it's clean.

It never is, hahaha.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

JDH said:


> Hers, Crystal Red.
> Mine, Champagne Silver


any problems with them??


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

silver for me. hides the dirt well.


----------



## icecube58 (Jan 16, 2015)

Silver. Or I think they call it "Summit Ice". Which makes sense -- its quite luminescent/ungrey in the right light


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

boneheaddoctor said:


> Blue Ray Metallic, Its actually purplish under the sun.


Is that the standard darkish blue that is on all cruzes?


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

oilburner said:


> any problems with them??


Hers went in for the NOX sensor replacement around 10K. Mine is at 3500 now. I did have to tighten up the intake clamps on them both. I can't complain about anything other than the service department, but that is another story.


----------



## RowanSeals (Feb 23, 2016)

2014 Black Granite Metallic TD


----------



## Turbodsl Cruze (May 4, 2014)

Blue Ray Metallic. Prior to this, my 2011 Eco was "Taupe Gray Metallic"


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

If I get one it will likely be Black, white or red and all will be with the black interior. The car I had for the magazine review was Blue Ray Metallic and it was okay in my opinion, but I did not love the purple tones enough to want it in my driveway and I did not care for the brown/tan interior color combo it had either.

If I wait until a 2017 I would like to get one in the Electric Blue GM is using in their Cruze promo shots! I really like that color!!!


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Champagne silver metallic with cocoa/light neutral leather interior.


----------



## Kexlox (Nov 4, 2014)

Rainforest Green, Cocoa Interior. Think it's the best combination out there.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

i really would love to know how amny of the CTD are what color with factory paperwork. The CTd is rather rare bird. first american diesel sedan in a long time with low volume sales vs normal cruze. of us owners what is the most rare color


----------



## Canadian Cruzer (Oct 27, 2014)

Carbon black, the only color available at the time. Beautiful when clean but....


----------



## kmacleod (Oct 15, 2010)

2014 Crystal Red Tincoat with the Cocoa Interior.

Ken


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

White, first one I found with the exact options I wanted.


----------



## sowyer1987 (Mar 4, 2016)

Blue Metallic !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sowyer1987 (Mar 4, 2016)

Tan and Brown interior!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DECruzer (Jul 19, 2015)

Tungsten Metallic.
Black interior. Hate the poopy brown interiors.


----------



## Overspray (Jun 16, 2014)

BlueRay Metallic. Wish it was Granite but I was in a bind and couldn't wait out a dealer swap. It'll get painted anyways so it doesn't matter at the moment.


----------



## 804tdicruze (Oct 15, 2014)

Crystal red


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Tungsten Metallic


----------

